# Thoughts on package offer?



## jdash (May 9, 2014)

I posted this in the Salary thread on the Dubai forum as well as that seems more active, but being that my position is actually in Abu Dhabi I hope it's okay to post here as well in a separate thread. If that is frowned upon, my apologies and I will delete this. Thanks!

Hey everyone, got my official offer today, I haven't negotiated anything yet although I plan to, thought I would ask for input in case there are any "blind spots" I'm missing.

I'll be working as a Cyber Analyst I've got about 5-10 years of experience in the field and related skill sets. I currently live and work near Washington D.C. make about 100k a year here. I'll be coming out and my family will follow a little later. I've got 3 kids: 6 years, 5 years, infant. My wife is not planning on working.

Offer is as follows:

*Base:* $110,000 USD, 404,030 AED + 7.5% quarterly bonus: $8,250 USD, 30,302.25 AED. Total AED: _434,332.25_
*Housing:* $50,000 USD, _183,650 _AED)
*Kids School:* Per kid up to $16,000 USD, _58,768 _AED
*Transportation:* Yearly $10,000 USD, _36,730_ AED divided up and paid in paycheck.
*Relocation:* They will ship up to 10,000lbs of household goods (I'm going to see if this has a cash value as I would prefer to buy most of everything there, not ship). Also a one time $7,000 USD, _25,711 _AED relocation allowance.
*Temporary Housing/Expenses:* Up to 60 days of temporary expenses/lodging.
*Healthcare:* Great benefits for the whole family included.
*Return Trips:* Tickets once a year home up to $5,000 per maximum total $20,000 plus Rental car for up to 14 days. No pay out in exchange for this benefit (must be used for tickets and must be used within the time period).
*Leave:* 30 days of leave + holidays + Sick Leave after 90 days probation

I think this covers it, if there is a glaring omission let me know. They have a 401(k) pension type plan that they contribute 5% of base to annually in lieu of end of service payout. I'm likely going to attempt to negotiate the base a bit, but any other thoughts I should be aware of?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## mstrike (Mar 31, 2011)

As for the base, you can try, other things looks to be covered.
What about the company's car?

Let me know if they need good marketing person!


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

jdash said:


> I posted this in the Salary thread on the Dubai forum as well as that seems more active, but being that my position is actually in Abu Dhabi I hope it's okay to post here as well in a separate thread. If that is frowned upon, my apologies and I will delete this. Thanks!
> 
> Hey everyone, got my official offer today, I haven't negotiated anything yet although I plan to, thought I would ask for input in case there are any "blind spots" I'm missing.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what a cyber anylist is or does but it looks that on the face of things you have a 70% + increase on your US deal so I would grab it. You need to remember that the housing allowance is paid in total regardless of what you pay for accomodation and that sum would get you somewhere very nice and still leave a bit spare.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

jdash said:


> *Base:* $110,000 USD, 404,030 AED + 7.5% quarterly bonus: $8,250 USD, 30,302.25 AED. Total AED: _434,332.25_


Just looking at number wise, it is a very good offer. Perhaps you want to run it by your tax accountant to see how much savings you get at the end of the year after your FEIE. 


> *Housing:* $50,000 USD, _183,650 _AED)


Just need to find out if they are paying you a lump sum in the beginning or they will pay directly to the landlord. You will probably need a 4bd apartment or villa for a family of 5 to be comfortable. The rental prices are at least 200k and up depending on location and amenities. 


> *Kids School:* Per kid up to $16,000 USD, _58,768 _AED


For American schools, elementary school annual tuition will be covered fully by this amount at the moment. 


> *Transportation:* Yearly $10,000 USD, _36,730_ AED divided up and paid in paycheck.


That's generous. As the other poster asked about car allowance, while you are at it, ask for a driver too! 


> *Relocation:* They will ship up to 10,000lbs of household goods (I'm going to see if this has a cash value as I would prefer to buy most of everything there, not ship). Also a one time $7,000 USD, _25,711 _AED relocation allowance.


It depends on how long you plan to stay. I would suggest bringing your own personal stuff especially for your kids, so they could settle in easily and quickly. TBH, things here are cheesy and expensive! For instance, those good mattresses are 2-3x what they would cost in the States. We brought almost everything we owned except the kitchen sink (and white goods of course) as we were allowed a 20ft container which had no cash value. I still keep ordering things back home, and bringing them back each time. 


> *Temporary Housing/Expenses:* Up to 60 days of temporary expenses/lodging.


Sweet! You can take your time to look for a permanent apartment/villa. Plus if you ship, it will take 1-2 months for your container to get here anyways. First, need to decide where your kids will go to school, then where your office will be, then narrow down on the areas you want to live in. 


> *Healthcare:* Great benefits for the whole family included.


Good! 


> *Return Trips:* Tickets once a year home up to $5,000 per maximum total $20,000 plus Rental car for up to 14 days. No pay out in exchange for this benefit (must be used for tickets and must be used within the time period).


Generous! 


> *Leave:* 30 days of leave + holidays + Sick Leave after 90 days probation


Very good! 



> They have a 401(k) pension type plan that they contribute 5% of base to annually in lieu of end of service payout.


Can't tell you which one is better. Simple calculation would suggest end of service gratuity is a better option, but I am not sure of the tax implication or benefits with this mode. 



> I'm likely going to attempt to negotiate the base a bit


Won't hurt to try 

Best of luck!


----------



## jdash (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the input everyone! Waiting to hear back from HR on a few points then tally-ho! See you all in a month or two.  Any get-to-know-you activities I should know of?


----------



## kgnboy (Apr 26, 2014)

jdash said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone! Waiting to hear back from HR on a few points then tally-ho! See you all in a month or two.  Any get-to-know-you activities I should know of?


Jdash,

This is too funny to me! Let's just say I'm in the same field although running a large program and relocating here right now. So if you aren't happy with your company feel free to reach out! 

One thing I didn't see from scanning your post is what is your company offering on taxes? Some companies will do tax equalization (keep you tax free for all overseas increases) instead of throwing you on your own. Also mine offers tax prep free to the employees through an international firm.

Ok here's some thoughts on your other points. They are likely a small company otherwise they would give you 401K and completion bonus. Negotiate for both its standard and 10K makes a difference especially if tax eqaulized. 60 days is sweet for temp living, but if you get a house hunting trip (normal) they see if they'll trade 30 days for completion bonus. At 50K housing for a family it will probably need to be unfurnished.

Good luck and we are hiring!

Dean


----------



## jdash (May 9, 2014)

kgnboy said:


> Jdash,
> 
> This is too funny to me! Let's just say I'm in the same field although running a large program and relocating here right now. So if you aren't happy with your company feel free to reach out!
> 
> ...


Hey Dean,

Good luck in the UAE to you as well. I can't PM you yet (I think you need 5 posts) so can't reach out, There is tax preparation included in the package and some other side benefits that I didn't list on here. I kept the list to the financial numbers for clarity sake. 

I'd be curious to know what company you are with. So PM me if you can, perhaps we will run into each other out there. I'm always open for networking you never know.


----------



## kgnboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Jdash I'm suffering from the same 5 post problem so no PM'ing for me either.

Keep in touch, I wouldn't be surprised if we end up meeting in the same area.

Take care and good luck with the move,

Dean


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

That looks to be an excellent offer.

I work in the same field (in consulting) and I don't think I have seen any of our competitors or our clients paying this generously! There's no harm in asking for more  but even if they don't agree to it, I would still recommend taking up the offer.

Is this a government entity by any chance? Very keen to know! 

Good luck!


----------



## Lauzyb1985 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all, 

Sounds like a decent package to me! I'm also relocating to AD soon (August) on a teaching package though, so slightly different. 

My other half is currently job hunting in the hope of finding something in AD in advance of us moving. He's an experienced IT Project Manager/Infrastructure Manager. Dean - is your company hiring in this field? 

Thanks! 

Laura


----------



## kgnboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Laura,

I'll check but I know my program isn't unfortunately. Best of luck to you guys in finding something soon.

Dean


----------

